# Tire recommendations



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Hi there folks
My 2017 6 sd manual is coming up on 103,000 miles. I am looking to put a new set of tires on it. I currently am rolling with Goodyear Assurance P205/55R16.. these tiers are very loud…. it seems to me that they’ve gotten louder as time goes on. I’m not sure if that’s possible, that’s what it sounds like to me. 
My priorities are safety first and then I would love something that’s quiet. 
I do run mounted snow tires in the winter …..first snowfall I put the snows tires on it.
Thanks for any feedback you may share


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

Also posted in the Diesel area: If your snow tires are from 2017, perhaps run those past the winter into spring/summer since they may be getting aged out for winter use? In turn, getting new winter tires for next season as a single replacement.


----------

